# Nicotine Patches



## Stroodlepuff (8/2/14)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (8/2/14)

Funny, but so true.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (8/2/14)

Hahahaha, love this!


----------

